# This weekend's efforts



## rickstef (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all, 

Here are 3 pictures of the pens I was able to finish this past/passed weekend.

First up is a PCB pen, in red, with a black chrome click sierra.







Second up is another PCB pen, this time in purple, and a two tone chrome click






And last but certainly not least.
My Tropicals






I also turned a second one of the Abalone and Mother of Pearl

Hope you enjoy them

Rick


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 6, 2008)

A very nice batch of pen.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 6, 2008)

An excellent group of pens!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice bunch of pens, I like the purple PCB


----------



## papaturner (Oct 6, 2008)

Outstanding bunch of pens. Excellent work.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 8, 2008)

Boy those PCB pens look great very nice job.

Bruce
.
.


----------



## Ozzy (Oct 9, 2008)

Great job on all of them.


----------



## desertyellow (Oct 13, 2008)

What a fun set.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ELCAMINO63 (Oct 19, 2008)

so where do you purchase these pcb blanks if you dont mind me asking


----------



## rickstef (Oct 19, 2008)

ELCAMINO63 said:


> so where do you purchase these pcb blanks if you dont mind me asking



Nope I don't mind you asking

Bruce119 is my pusher for this addiction.

He is current out of them, but email him, and he will add you to the list.

Rick


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 19, 2008)

Excellent work on all of the above. Love those PC pens for sure. Bruce does a great job with the blanks and you did it justice with your rendition. Have to get some colored ones next time Bruce has them going. Thanks for showing.


----------

